# Is it metamorphic? Why?



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

My grandpa often drinks China's pu erh tea, I want to buy some for him as a birthday present. Then I just received the tea leaves yesterday, why does it smells so strange? Like a kind of long long aging taste. Did I was cheated?

View attachment 18648


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Where did you buy it, can you ask the seller?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

I bought it from Aliexpress.


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

A quick google comes up with plenty of explanations. Have a look: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pu+erh+tea+smell


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been drinking Rose Pu erh, but it tastes mellow, with the fragrance of rose. Not like you said that has a strange smells.


----------



## brucatoforhirner (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you shouldn't have drunk pu erh tea, right? No offense, but pu erh tea has such a smells generally, especially the aged pu erh tea.


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Is it just me, or is this a strange "new members" thread, with three first posts in a coffee forum on a thread about tea?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Aged puer tea can smell as you describe, and some of the aged Puer teas are quite expensive. Wehn we go to Hong Kong or Singapore, there are many qualities and prices, but usually the aged stuff holds the best prices.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

nomilknosugar said:


> Is it just me, or is this a strange "new members" thread, with three first posts in a coffee forum on a thread about tea?


I had the same thought . . .


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Very suss...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

smells like we're gonna get hit with another ad bot


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

With proper pu-erh it is like with cheese, the older the more pungent and expensive


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Stanic said:


> With proper pu-erh it is like with cheese, the older the more pungent and expensive


Don't know about pungent mate... loamy perhaps.. earthy maybe - pungent could be a wrong un... anyway, think we've got 3 spammers here. (It normally mellows with age, too, if it's getting worse, probably kept somewhere damp, tbh)


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

oursus said:


> Don't know about pungent mate... loamy perhaps.. earthy maybe - pungent could be a wrong un... anyway, think we've got 3 spammers here. (It normally mellows with age, too, if it's getting worse, probably kept somewhere damp, tbh)


Earthy is the right expression. I used pungent in a positive way, some of these teas smell like medicine to me, probably those were the ones not stored properly.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

right so guessing at what's going on here.

Google algorithm is going to boost page results which link to forum discussions, what we're seeing here is a way to manipulate the results to get higher up the ranking.

reported to mods, suggest this thread gets deleted, it's clearly the same person posting on new accounts.....


----------

